

Announcing TechCrunch50 2009 - coglethorpe
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/26/announcing-techcrunch50-2009/

======
billroberts
We applied unsuccessfully to TC50 last year. One thing that caught us out a
little is that they are very strict on the no publicity before the conference
rule - that's fair enough of course since they want to maximise
publicity/exclusivity around the event itself. But it meant that we held back
from publicising ourselves waiting for their decision (and due to the large
volume of applicants, final decisions were somewhat later than advertised).
Unfortunately when the decision came through it was negative - we would have
loved to go, but it's not the only way to get yourself known. You've got to
think carefully about the timing of your company launch and how gambling on
acceptance to TC50 might affect your other marketing efforts.

------
alain94040
Worth a repeat on how the selection process worked:
[http://techpulse360.com/2008/11/10/how-fairsoftware-
became-a...](http://techpulse360.com/2008/11/10/how-fairsoftware-became-a-
techcrunch50-startup-true-story/)

If I saw my story in a movie, I'd say Hollywood writers exagerate. And then it
happens to you.

------
charlesju
Anyone applying to debut at TC50?

------
jlees
Does presenting a product launch at the YC investor day count, as far as TC50
is concerned, as prior release - so to speak? Has anyone been caught out by
this?

(The same question goes for the YC-competitors' demo days/investor days)

------
dtap
Best of luck to all the YC companies planning to apply!

------
bravura
Is it better to debut at TechCrunch or DEMO ?

~~~
alain94040
Easy answer: apply to both. Usually, you won't even have to figure out the
answer to that question, the "market" will decide for you.

Just like YC, having been selected at TC50 or DEMO opens doors. Remember that
VCs, corporate M&A people, etc. are swamped with requests from every possible
geek who thinks they have an idea. They need to apply some kind of filter.

